# Rawz kibble, limited ingredients



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Dolly will soon be off puppy food, at that time I'd prefer to have both girls on the same kibble so I'm thinking about Rawz limited ingredient kibble (salmon or duck). Abbey has a low positive sensitivity to chicken. I'd be interested to hear what others think about this food or any others you are happy with. I also home cook for them, as a rule I put a beef or lamb roast in the slow cooker along with vegetables and bone broth until the meat falls apart. I then separate out the meat and blend the vegies, broth, fruit, coconut or fish oil and ground eggshells, then I add it back with the meat. This usually lasts a week to 10 days as a suppliment to their kibble. Their first meal of the day is just kibble topped with yogurt or kifer to moisten, others are moisten with the stew I've made. 
I've had them both on "Now kibble", puppy and adult, it seems to be a good food but the more I read about Rawz the more I'm leaning that way. Thoughts? What are you feeding, why?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Personally, I think there is too much 'Pea' product in this..............
It is limited (animal) protein but pea protein seems to be more prevalent?

Right now my kibble is Canine Caviar Open Meadow(Lamb) and my dehydrated is Only Natural Lamb & Cod MaxMeat both are limited ingredient recipes with no chicken or egg products

I change proteins with every bag as a 5#bag will last up to 3 months( I freeze it to keep it fresh) since she is fed a rotation of Kibble, raw meat, dehydrated, canned, and home cooked.....


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I did notice that Molly, but is that bad do you think? I will have to look again, but I don't remember seeing pea product on their other dry food. I haven't seen canine caviar open meadow brand here. What's your thoughts on Rawz regular kibble?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It looks like all their regular grain-free dry food recipes are chicken based ......a no-no for you ? (But the ingredients look ok to me for a dog who is not chicken sensitive)

Chewys has all the Canine Caviar recipes ingredients listed.....I just liked the lamb or venison ones best!

And some peas in a recipe aren't bad but when 3 of 4 first ingredients are peas, it makes you wonder...........just something to think about! 

Go to the Only Natural Pet Canine PowerFoodDry Dog Food site and take a look at their dry food....Fish Feast and/or Red Meat Feast look like really good kibble. Reasonable cost for a premium food.
And the company sounds good in it's practices also! 
(BTW I got my Only Natural MaxMeat air dried at Pet360 for a few $ cheaper than the Only Natural Pet site....kinda pricey in any case!)


----------

